

Companies that Launched at Launch 2012 - benackles
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmE_aYAxEqfddDFsRlpYbURkMHVHLU5GbE5WR2NxaXc#gid=0

======
zerop
Benetracker Inc. seems bizarre

